# Puppy vaccines, vet



## redsetter (Oct 3, 2007)

New pup. Looking for any helpful information. Rather than buy vaccines and have them shipped (Foster and Smith), can anyone give me info on places in the Salt Lake Valley that sell do it yourself vaccines? 

Also, looking for a vet that has reasonable prices, hopefully is a hunter, and maybe one who gives vaccines without charging a high cost office visit?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Go a feed store. I go to Dallas Green up here in Clearfield. I give my dogs their shots, except for rabies.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

IFA, CAL Ranch are where I get mine. I don't know if there are any in the Salt lake valley. any of the farm and ranch stores should carry them.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

redsetter said:


> Also, looking for a vet that has reasonable prices, hopefully is a hunter, and maybe one who gives vaccines without charging a high cost office visit?


....let me know when you find ^^this^^...good luck!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

redsetter said:


> Also, looking for a vet that has reasonable prices, hopefully is a hunter, and maybe one who gives vaccines without charging a high cost office visit?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


Not in Salt Lake, but treated my dog well.

http://www.countryviewvet.com/


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

No need to go to a vet and get fleeced for shots, a lot of folks do as a warm and fuzzy. Go online and get a vaccination schedule then go to IFA or cal-ranch and buy what you need and self administer. Youtube can show you how to do this properly. Basically that is what you do if you are a do it yourself type or you can go to a vet and pay 5X as much or more. I got this at cal ranch and it has worked well for me--it may not for you

http://firstcompanion.net/getattachment/7d30ecb7-461e-40ea-b9fd-f528abec51fb/


----------

